# WTH Academy



## basspro1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Is it me or has anyone else noticed how bare the shelves are in the fishing dept? Maybe it's just here in San Antonio. 
hwell:


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

do you work at Bass Pro??

Academy in Beaumont and Mid-county have been stocked up all year long, until I walk in.


----------



## kenner97 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm in San Antonio, Off Military Drive, and the shelves were almost totally empty this past Thursday. Couldn't even find 1 package of New Penny Gulp Shrimp.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

they have the worst selection of rifle ammo I have seen. They will not order anything other than what on there shelves.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

no fishing lures in rosenberg or katy...been forced to throw new kinds. still work though


----------



## JAG (Aug 23, 2011)

Went to 2 Academy's in Austin and in the saltwater section the shelves were almost empty, i have never seen it like that.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

I asked the manager of the Katy store about their lack of selection a few months ago (I was looking for wire leader).

His reply: "We're not categorized as a saltwater store and do not carry very much saltwater tackle."

Thanks Capt. Obvious. Shucks...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

well that sucks, I was wondering how the new management was going to operate.


----------



## adub (Jul 30, 2010)

no gulp new penny this weekend in san marcos either, saw a lot of empty shelves as well throughout the fishing dept.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

fishing peak season is over.... their focus is on hunting right now, and I bet the fishing stuff will slowly come in ...

All stores are hit and miss

Tons of gulp in Houston


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Might be seeing some of the changes rolling out since buy out....


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Pasadena was also bare as could be I thought it was bc they are having a new 2 story building coming up near johnny tamales on the beltway.sumthing is up.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Order online, that's the direction Academy is taking on items that cost alot to stock and shelf.


----------



## ruffshod (Sep 23, 2010)

North Shore just aquired the old circuit city and is expanding as we speak. Maybe they'll be lik the new Woodland's store. Stay tuned!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Profish00 said:


> Order online, that's the direction Academy is taking on items that cost alot to stock and shelf.


Looks like more and more stores are headed that way. Less overhead, fewer mouths to feed. Not a very welcome trend IMO. I would rather go when I want and browse as long as I want. Sve the jobs too!!


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I'm secretly hoping they are fixin to roll-out a "made in America" campaign.


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

*CC off SPID*

They can stock up on Thursday and by Saturday morning its empty. They can"t even begin to get a handle on it again until Wednesday! Oh well glad Roy's is always stocked up.


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

If anyone finds that the Tomball or 1960 location has some Gulp Shrimp Sauce and / or 4.5" como cajun rattling corks let me know, specifically Tomball.

I haven't been able to find a 4.5" Como for a long time. The Corks in the package with pre hung litre's sink. I need the one's in Bulk in the baskets that break


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

New BIG location going up in Pasadena, Crenshaw and BW8


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Plenty of Gulp in Humble. Of course it was funny how they jacked up the price of Gulp items over the labor day weekend. I asked a store manager and he just indicated it was a new price. Five bucks higher in a week, that is hwy robbery.


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Price Gouge they know the marina's don't have love bait during the holiday weekends.


----------



## ilikepizza5211 (Aug 19, 2011)

try the sugarland one on us hwy 59. its usually stocked full


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

go to gulp on ebay ==get what you want!


----------



## 18 Classic (Jul 22, 2011)

Was gonna make this same post. The saltwater sections, especially the bass assassins, gulps, jigheads, spooks....basically all gone in San Antonio in at least three stores and for at least 2 months now. They just act like they don't know what I'm talking about when I ask why? Oh well.......


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

Academy on Gulf Fwy South of Htown had BARE saltwater section today. Some Gulp, but very few jig heads and Assassins. I mean it was ugly!


----------



## Fishexpress (Dec 12, 2010)

I confronted the store manager in lake jackson about bare racks. He said certain fisherman know when deliveries arrive and take the whole box of baits before they get a chance to hang them on the rack. East beast, chicken on a chain to name a few. I told him if that was happening to order more so others might have a chance to get there hands on a few.


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

I went to two different Academy's here in San Antonio and both stores had poor selections. All I am looking for is some super spook jr. (clown) and some top dog and top dog jr. chartruese. I even went to Bass Pro and I wasn't impressed with their top water selection either. Took me about two - three weeks to find those super spook jrs.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

how is the katy academy?


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

The one in Humble usually has everything I go in for. We have another opening in Baytown at the end of the month I think hope it's as good. There's also a small tackle shop on 146 outside of mont belvieu been meaning to go in just haven't had a chance.


----------



## explorer05 (Jun 22, 2006)

The Lake Jackson store is bare also. There are just a few kinds of Norton soft plastics and no black magic or pumpkin seed. They have lots of the stuff nobody fishes. Also, no screw lock jig heads.

The new company must be a Yankee company. I'm headed to FTU.


----------



## wingshooter133 (Apr 8, 2011)

that's what you get when mgmt moves across the nation...away from where all the stores are...


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

explorer05 said:


> The new company must be a Yankee company.


That's the reason, I'm guessing...Academy, as we used to know it, is probably no more. I hope I'm wrong.

It will be interesting to hear from the Corpus folks...the one on SPID was maybe their busiest store.


----------



## wingshooter133 (Apr 8, 2011)

I hope it's just temporary and not trying to "reinvent the wheel"


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Sure would be handy to have an FTU in the Freeport/Lake Jackson/Angleton area. Academy in LJ has gone WAY downhill in the past year. Very poor selection. Even when the shelves are stocked, it's with a bunch of stuff just to take up space. In particular the soft plastics. I went in the other day looking for some ray guards and screw lock jig heads. Struck out on both! ***? Sad! hwell:


----------



## Upchurch85 (Dec 12, 2006)

academy is the new gander mountain.This should be a new post but where does everyone shop online. I love overstockbait.com


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Webster Academy has had very few jig heads the last two times. Looks like KKR has some new ideas on inventory control.


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

Hit the League Cityand Pasadena stores this past Friday and both were very low on fishing stuff. Could not find a couple of basic items, both stores were even out of large popping corks... Never seen it like this, hopefully not a business model change.


----------



## Trout Master (Feb 25, 2011)

your right the one off 45 in league city is bare too


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

explorer05 said:


> The Lake Jackson store is bare also. There are just a few kinds of Norton soft plastics and no black magic or pumpkin seed. They have lots of the stuff nobody fishes. Also, no screw lock jig heads.
> 
> The new company must be a Yankee company. I'm headed to FTU.


:hairout:Yup the shelves are bare. Buddy went to buy a mighty mite anchor but they have been out. No Salt terminator or screw lock heads or red corrosion x. I guess I need to just buy bulk online.


----------



## prensa99 (Sep 10, 2011)

*Academy Demise*

No, jigs, lures (Brown Lures) and may others, rods or reels. Shelves are bare here in Brownsville. It is a shame that despite the vast amount of fisherman here in deep South Texas, they do not seem to care. I hope that they come to their senses and quit pushing cheap rod-reel combos and restock all their fishing department.


----------



## basspro1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Goags said:


> That's the reason, I'm guessing...Academy, as we used to know it, is probably no more. I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> It will be interesting to hear from the Corpus folks...the one on SPID was maybe their busiest store.


 I was in the store (CC - SPID) on 9/17 and they too were low with items in the fishing dept. ie gulps, soft plastics and even hard baits.
I have also noticed that a lot of items are on the wrong peg, meaning the price does not match the item.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

I have been to my academy and a few in houston,league city and Galveston..they barely have any thing in stock..hope they stock up soon


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

The academy by my house has been real empty also on there fishing items


----------



## wingshooter133 (Apr 8, 2011)

anybody know where the closest FTU store is to Lake Jackson/Galveston? or is it online ordering?


----------



## ruffshod (Sep 23, 2010)

wingshooter133 said:


> anybody know where the closest FTU store is to Lake Jackson/Galveston? or is it online ordering?


45 south and fuqua.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Noticed the other day the rod selection at the Lake Jackson one isn't very good.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

For years I've bought the Zoom Super Fluke Jr.'s in bulk (4000) from the store on 1960 and 290! A while back the new manager told me matter of factly they wouldn't order them for me anymore..."If it's not on the shelf we don't sell it!"

And the whole time he was talking to me he had his phone to his ear, so I didn't know if he was talking to me or the other person! I finally walked off!

Done deal!


----------



## nupe2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

The reason why the saltwater aisles are low in stock is because the buyers are in the process of creating a plan o gram which may or may not have new products and possible a different selection. It may not change the appearance until the product arrives at the distrubution center.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> do you work at Bass Pro??
> 
> Academy in Beaumont and Mid-county have been stocked up all year long, until I walk in.


Have you been to our Academy in the past weeks? No jig heads AT ALL. wth. and lots of other empty spots.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I just put the link to this thread on their online contact page...

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ContactUs_10151_10051_-1

Probably will go nowhere but wtheck - we will try...

T-BONE


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

cfulbright said:


> Have you been to our Academy in the past weeks? No jig heads AT ALL. wth. and lots of other empty spots.


I just started ordering direct from hogie for the jig heads. Its probably been 6 months since they have had any on the pegs.


----------



## Electra-Trout (Jan 23, 2005)

Most of the empty pegs have those little orange stickers on them and a lot of those have DNS written on them. My brother used to work at one in San Antonio many moons ago and he told me once that meant "Do Not Stock". I've started waiting until we go visit the in-laws in Rockport and I just hit up Tackle Town. Some things cost a little more but at least they have it..


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

I thought maybe I was just seeing things but now I know it is true. The store here had empty pegs, lots of stuff in the good colors were out. That does not bode well for them. Either the investment company that bought them out is taking every $ it can out of the company for their own pockets before they take them public, or there is a slow shift to clothes and shoes. To Bad - Academy was the best.

http://fishcatchingtravel.com/


----------



## fishinmajician (Jun 20, 2006)

Academy is great...... if you are needing salmon eggs.


----------



## texasdave (Aug 15, 2005)

*Academy*

The Academy in Corpus stock is dwindling down. no one at the store knows what is happening. When you look at the clothing that stock is also changing. Wife use to by a lot of Columbia wear from them slowly changing to less expensive brands. Fortunately we have Roys and for clothes we are in Rockport alot and Tackle Unlimited has a good selection as well as tackle. Suppor the locals.

Texasdave


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Yes, there should definitely be more FTU's!

The investment firm that bought Academy (KKR), has a deal in the works now to purchase GoDaddy.com. Seems like they are just gobbling everything up they can.

http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...r-silver-lake-purchase.html?campaign_id=yahoo


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Why are inventories low at Academy? Simple answer...*

It costs $$$ to stock the store shelves, whether it is fishing tackle or hunting equipment, or outdoor clothing.

The retailer today wants the original equipment manufacturer or supplier to be ready at a moments notice to deliver new supplies to the store, thus, putting the cost of warehousing the inventory on the supplier, rather than the store.

All retailers are doing it (Academy, Wal-Mart, Sears, Ross, etc.) It is a simple reason as to why the lean stocking in stores?

The consummer TODAY is more interested in paying for their mortages, electrical bills, their groceries, clothes for their children, and cost of transportation .... rather than spend money on LEISURE ITEMS like fishing tackle and camping equipment.

With 14 million people out of work in the USA today, it is easy to see the cutbacks by families just barely making it. Stores like Academy will continue to run LEAN until the economy bounces back .... the question is just when will that be??? Look for lean shelves in Academy or Wal-Mart or even Dillards for the next few months.

With the Christmas holiday coming up, the stores will stock to some degree, but you will see shortages.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 17, 2005)

Talked to one of managers at LJ store. He said corporate directive that they were going to focus less on saltwater fishing. He said they complained but fell on deaf ears and was encouraging people to go to website and write complaints. Said, maybe they will listen to ya'll because they are not listening to employees. I asked was this result of buyout, said didn't know, but that would be their guess.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Talked to one of managers at LJ store. He said corporate directive that they were going to focus less on saltwater fishing. He said they complained but fell on deaf ears and was encouraging people to go to website and write complaints. Said, maybe they will listen to ya'll because they are not listening to employees. I asked was this result of buyout, said didn't know, but that would be their guess.


Wow. That might be the dumbest thing i've ever heard if its true. Especially since they are 15 minutes from the coast!


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Goags said:


> That's the reason, I'm guessing...Academy, as we used to know it, is probably no more. I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> It will be interesting to hear from the Corpus folks...the one on SPID was maybe their busiest store.


Their stocking is no different than it has been. You have your typical gaps. I typically go and walk around a couple times a week. Haven't seen a manolure in a couple months, but that is always the way it is every summer. They have gulp, and lots of it. They do having stocking issues imo, but no worse than it has been in the years past. But that is why you go to roys...


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Whoopin It Up! said:


> It costs $$$ to stock the store shelves, whether it is fishing tackle or hunting equipment, or outdoor clothing.
> 
> The retailer today wants the original equipment manufacturer or supplier to be ready at a moments notice to deliver new supplies to the store, thus, putting the cost of warehousing the inventory on the supplier, rather than the store.
> 
> ...


People have always been paying mortgages, kids, travel, etc., in addition to fishing. Look at this thread...1000's worth of sales that were missed by Academy. I understand the idea behind shifting inventory responsibilities, but it's not like the economy just took a dump yesterday. It's a management decision that is poor and common amongst firms like KKR. It's hard to make $$ when the shelves are empty. Last I checked, Wal-Mart was stocked full and had a whole display dedicated to hunting.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

The store in College Station was that way a couple of months ago. Then they came in and realligned the shelves making the aisles smaller but adding shelf space and now it's stocked to the brim. 

Wonder if other stores are getting ready for a similar remodel?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

The one on Katy Freeway at Bunkerhill has everything saltwater. Bigline up of Skitter Walkers, Mirror lure, LOTS of corky colors and lots of jig heads. Very well stocked....

?weird?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

cfulbright said:


> Have you been to our Academy in the past weeks? No jig heads AT ALL. wth. and lots of other empty spots.


Yes, BMT store last week. They did away with there bluewater section years ago, but for the most part they still had a good selection of everything else. For as long as academy has been open, there have been some empty spots. Weights, and lead in general they tend to be poor at keeping. 3-5oz egg weights have been hit and miss for ten years. There inventory control has always been horrible. The Mid-county store is a lot better, even with the bigger BMT store mid county tends to have a better fishing section.

But sounds like the new boss are making some type of change, if it is for the good or bad is yet to be seen.



AggieCowboy98 said:


> The store in College Station was that way a couple of months ago. Then they came in and realligned the shelves making the aisles smaller but adding shelf space and now it's stocked to the brim.
> 
> Wonder if other stores are getting ready for a similar remodel?


Hope so, I have been kinda watching to see if there was going to be any changes since the buyout. So far have not noticed much, but sounds like from other posters that something is going on.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

And this is why you go to a real tackle shop.....


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

The new owners are busy cinverting everything in the store to Magellan and other house brands.

Sorrry to see the demise of what was my favorite store for many years.

Academy ownership, if you are reading. I will get the brands I want. If you force me I will drop you like a bad habit.


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

Ninja said:


> Talked to one of managers at LJ store. He said corporate directive that they were going to focus less on saltwater fishing. He said they complained but fell on deaf ears and was encouraging people to go to website and write complaints. Said, maybe they will listen to ya'll because they are not listening to employees. I asked was this result of buyout, said didn't know, but that would be their guess.


I did my part and wrote to customer service online. I see it the same from Corpus to Houston...hard to keep Gulps, Shedogs, and spook jrs. on the shelves; either that or they're not trying. Thank God for Roy's and Tackle Town in Rockport!!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Katy aademy was stocked full today! lots of gulp spooks and plastics!


----------



## basspro1 (Jan 23, 2010)

blackmagic said:


> Katy aademy was stocked full today! lots of gulp spooks and plastics!


 Maybe our voice has been heard.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

basspro1 said:


> Maybe our voice has been heard.


 I hope cuz it was jam packed full of saltwater lures!


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

big_zugie said:


> And this is why you go to a real tackle shop.....


x2
Thank goodness Daley's is just a short drive over the bridge for me. If they don't have it they'll order it for me. A simple call and it is waiting behind the counter for me when I get there. I can't remember the last time I bought any tackle from Academy...


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

went into the academy on 35 in selma today and same result. bare shelves in the saltwater area. and they dont know when they will have more stock. this really sucks, bass pro is too far and cabelas is about the same. gonna have to wait and get my tackle on line or in Port O.

poc ed


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Capt. Adam Jaynes said:


> x2
> Thank goodness Daley's is just a short drive over the bridge for me. If they don't have it they'll order it for me. A simple call and it is waiting behind the counter for me when I get there. I can't remember the last time I bought any tackle from Academy...


X2 Daley's Hunt N Fish


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Well I work at FTU Katy soo... I'd like to say we have a nice selection compare to academy


----------



## E10C FF (Jul 11, 2010)

I was talking with a gun bar manager, in Academy, last month and he told me they were completely at the mercy of what they were sent. For example, he told me the little pink S&W autos sold out almost as soon as they came in but they couldn't request more of them. 

Maybe the saltwater fishing aisles are the same way. 

Just 2cents, may not be the fault of the guy right there in the store.


----------



## chrisw142 (Jun 25, 2010)

adub said:


> no gulp new penny this weekend in san marcos either, saw a lot of empty shelves as well throughout the fishing dept.


Lots of items are missing was there a week ago and Mgr told me that were cutting down on selection. Was told lots of items were out to be discontinued. ??????????????????????????? here we go


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Used to see January when they did the inventory and restocking. till last year at our part of town and it was before then. 

Wish someone would check with the powers as the spring/woodlands store are not Saltwater designated stores from what I hear and the shelves are slim picking last week.

At least the should keep one of the larger area Academys stocked with saltwater stuff unless they expect eveyone is spring/woodlands not to saltwater fish.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

the one in rosenburg stocked purdy good,ceopt 
for the manns's waker topwater.salesman said they
are not getting anymore or manns' is'nt going to
stop making that bait?


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I guess academy is going to lose a lot of business.


----------



## Notimetofish1 (Jun 24, 2010)

I spoke with one of the store employee's at the San Antonio store at Loop 410 and Perrin Beitel and he mentioned that they had been given the excuse tha tthe saltwater selection was down because of the earthquakes and Tusmami in Japan (Where GULP! comes from)

I jus think tha tthe new owners don't actually fish themselves. That is the benefit of places like Roy's, Tackle Town, & FTU etc...

Like it has been said before "Support the local tackle shops":texasflag

Notimetofish


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Asked store manager in Austin why the weekly ad flyers were no longer being inserted in the Sunday Statesman newspaper for the Burnet county area and was told it must have been an oversight & to contact customer service as they have been real responsive to customers and usually respond within 2 days. Sent two emails over two weeks ago & no answer. WTH?


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

it's a joke to find anything there anymore. no hooks, minimal plastics, don't even think about coming across a bone super spook jr. - i've started to order everything online.


----------



## adub (Jul 30, 2010)

went to the academy at the Forum here in San Antonio. Not only was the selection of Gulp poor but the items that were there looked awful. Like they had been there for several months, leaking everywhere, stained packages, and even some paper on the shelf soaked with gupl juice. Pretty awful site for a store.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Academy has the best prices and this just stinks.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Went to Academy last night and I think overall the selection is lacking. I have noticed the decline in fishing gear in general over the past month, figured they were "ramping up" for hunting season; but the hunting section either has the same selction that they have during the "off-season" or even less. 

In San Antonio all we have is Academy or Bass Pro. We are screwed.


----------



## FishingBoyz (Sep 6, 2011)

Bass Pro at 288 had a good selection yesterday. FTU always seems to be on top of things if ou can get there.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

remember how sportsmans warehouse locations started to have a lot of empty stock and all kinds of excuses......look what happend to them. not saying academy is going down but it would not suprise me if they didnt consolodate some locations especially with those investment banker type owners.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

If were were in Kansas, I would say it might be a wise management decision, but all things considered....


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

WTH - Today...at lunch...Academy on Brodie...Austin


----------



## basspro1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Life Aquatic said:


> WTH - Today...at lunch...Academy on Brodie...Austin


 It's getting bad.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Take a close look at the fishing gear in San Marcos and you'll see stuff like 5-10 of the same product (hooks, swivels, etc.) getting moved to the surrounding empty pegs to make it look like there is a variety.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

sorry everyone!!! truely, but, they are remodeling ours and it bigger than BP so they are taking everyone elses stuff and sending it to I-10 east location. Archery lanes are going in. who knows, us ******** may can get a gun range out of them! relax, we arealmost done. But then you'll have to wait for Baytowns to finish.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Just wait and see. They are trying to bring up the prices. They are going to use the old supply and demand routine. Let the stocks drop when people complain they will bring product in to certain stores with an increased price. They will in crease they profits with less inventory. They will slowly increase margins like the gas companies did with gas. Once you get used to paying the price they will charge more every time.


----------



## 18 Classic (Jul 22, 2011)

I mentioned in an post a while back when everyone was excited about Academy starting an online shop. I got blasted for saying it would cost jobs.....

A couple weeks ago when I asked a manager *** on the bare shelves.. he said "go to academy online they have everything you need". I had to grin while I'm thinking to myself....do you know you are putting yourself out of a job????

Shop local when you can (you may not have that option much longer), pay your sales tax (and hate it) but keep your neighbor employed and off welfare. * It will save you a lot more in the long run I promise!*

Thank God for Roys, The Tackle Box, Tackle Town, Seaworthy and any other local shops I failed to mention. Academy no longer included sad3sm

But Hey on a brighter note.......The flounder are making a comeback!!!!!

Good day boys!
Chris


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

big_zugie said:


> And this is why you go to a real tackle shop.....





Notimetofish1 said:


> I spoke with one of the store employee's at the San Antonio store at Loop 410 and Perrin Beitel and he mentioned that they had been given the excuse tha tthe saltwater selection was down because of the earthquakes and Tusmami in Japan (Where GULP! comes from)
> 
> I jus think tha tthe new owners don't actually fish themselves. That is the benefit of places like Roy's, Tackle Town, & FTU etc...
> 
> ...





Aggiechick said:


> Went to Academy last night and I think overall the selection is lacking. I have noticed the decline in fishing gear in general over the past month, figured they were "ramping up" for hunting season; but the hunting section either has the same selction that they have during the "off-season" or even less.
> 
> In San Antonio all we have is Academy or Bass Pro. We are screwed.





18 Classic said:


> I mentioned in an post a while back when everyone was excited about Academy starting an online shop. I got blasted for saying it would cost jobs.....
> 
> A couple weeks ago when I asked a manager *** on the bare shelves.. he said "go to academy online they have everything you need". I had to grin while I'm thinking to myself....do you know you are putting yourself out of a job????
> 
> ...


I have no choice, it is Academy or nothing in Lake Jackson (im not including Wal Mart), unless I wanted to make a 100 mile round trip to BP or FTU.
If I had the $, I would have started a local store back when Palmers Sporting Goods went out of business (thanks Linda). Haven't had a descent Mom & Pop store since then. Anybody out there an investor and would like to talk, Im open for ideas.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

So academy is cheaper by 30 cents ,but your gonna have to go back 5 times to get what you want and the selection is slim.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Picked up two reels that I had dropped off at the Pearland store the first of September and was going to drop three more off for general cleaning.As of September 10th,Academy will not accept reels/offer service for reels.The guy out of Humble was dropped from corporate[new owners].This guy has been cleaning my reels over 20 years.I'll start going back to FTU.


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

I told myself I wasn't going to bring this up on a public board but I'll join in.

I've Vowed to not shop at Academy. 

My daughter was fired from there just over a week ago after 6 months of on time zero complaint employeement. It's too much to go into details but the reason they gave for termination was for an infraction that had never been briefed (oral or written) as a terminating offense.

I was told it was policy of the new ownership!

Still PO'd about the whole thing so I could care less if the shelves go totally bare and they close all the doors. I'll makes lures from wood before I go back! IT's FTU BPS and GM for me.


----------



## ilikepizza5211 (Aug 19, 2011)

they do have a big bait and tackle sale going on.


----------



## Electra-Trout (Jan 23, 2005)

They don't need our business, think about it. That's one side of the store, the other is what keeps it open, look at Dick's, I'm still trying to figure out why they even have a fishing section. 

It's all a sad thing..... I really used to like that store, but its obvious the new owners don't care. I sent a complaint (concern) and have a feeling its already been deleted..

I find more than I need at Tackle Town and its just a little bit more, but at least its local.


----------



## basspro1 (Jan 23, 2010)

In San Antonio all we have is Academy or Bass Pro. We are screwed.[/QUOTE]

BassPro will price match if you ask.


----------



## bg2ride (Sep 17, 2011)

no it is the same in beaumont.....


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I've got a $10 CCA coupon to Academy for sale. Any takers? :rotfl:


----------



## ratherbfishn (May 23, 2011)

Walmart carried gulps. All flavors


----------

